# Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??



## alex1028 (17. Februar 2010)

*Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Hi leute,
ich überlege mir eine Wakü zu kaufen aber nicht eine von corsair oder sowas sondern eine richtige, da ich häufiger auf lanparty´s bin frage ich mich ob sie nicht zu empfindlich ist?
Ich habe da so meine Bedenken
1
bleibt sie dicht
2
blutiger anfänger^^
3
ich liebe oc daher wakü^^

habt ihr vllt ein paar tipps? ich möchte die wakü gern so gestalten dass mein case ned so nach 0815 modding aussieht sondern ich möchte von den farben her einen rot/schwarzen oder nur schwarzen cpu kühler haben. der radiator in schwarz und lüfter nehme ich die enermax cluster. Der schlauch soll schwarz sein (leider niergendwo auffindbar) und der knick schutz unter uv rot . Der agb sollte nicht extern sein sondern intern und vllt in ein 5,25 schacht passen ich dachte so an einen 150 ml.
Währe toll wenn ihr paar konfigs für mich hättet^^


----------



## ZeroToxin (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

kommt als allererstes mal auf dein case an ^^

was isses denn für eins?


----------



## Xylezz (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

WaKüs sind absolut lanparty tauglich!

Aber wir bräuchten 2 Angaben. Welches Gehäuse und was kannst du ausgeben (maximal!)

MfG Xy


----------



## Infin1ty (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Bevor du annährend an WAKÜ denkst,
unbedingt einlesen ! *
(Sonst endet es nachher wie bei Ray94 *)


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-03-01-10-a.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/40582-wakue-beispielkonfigurationen.html

Dann postest du *selber *eine Konfig und wir geben Tipps was man ändern sollte.


----------



## alex1028 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

also zu zeit habe ich noch ein omg peinlich sharkoon rebell 9 aber ich habe vor ein haf 932 zu holen oder ein cosmos .
ich hätte gern eine wakü die einen cpu (warscheinlich i7 920) und meine graka 5870 gut kühlt
ich dachte so an einen preis von max 350 das müsste ja eigentlich reichen für eine gute wakü oder?
ach ja und brauche ich für den radiator gute lüfter oder nicht?


----------



## fuzzi (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Die lüfter sind eigentlich egal.. 

kommt dan eher darauf an ob du wert auf Lautsrärke sowie Fördermenge der Lüfter legst, ansonsten kannst auch billige nehmen


----------



## ATTNTAAT (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Hi,
Waküs sind auf jedenfall geeignet für Lanpartys!..
Mir ist sogar "AUSSVERSEHEN" mein Thermaltake Armor LCS umgekippt! .. 2 mal .. in einer Nacht =D
...im laufendem Betrieb versteht sich .. und sie würde heute noch laufen, da ich sie aber verkauft habe habe ich keine ahnung ob sie noch läuft   .. 
i7 und 5870 in einem Wakü-Zyklus? .. Heiße angelegenheit..


----------



## Infin1ty (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*



> also zu zeit habe ich noch ein omg peinlich sharkoon rebell 9 aber ich habe vor ein haf 932 zu holen oder ein cosmos .



Ins Cosmos und ins HAF geht oben ein Triple 



> ich hätte gern eine wakü die einen cpu (warscheinlich i7 920) und meine graka 5870 gut kühlt
> ich dachte so an einen preis von max 350 das müsste ja eigentlich reichen für eine gute wakü oder?



Kommt drauf an  Mit 400 Euro würde ich rechnen für ne gute 
ausbaufähige WAKÜ, denn WAKÜ macht süchtig 



> ach ja und brauche ich für den radiator gute lüfter oder nicht?



Kommt drauf an, ob du es leise haben willst.

Und unbedingt einlesen


----------



## Xylezz (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Ins HAF kriegt er ins Dach locker einen 3x140mm Radiator und das würde ich an seiner Stelle dann auch machen. 140er sind leiser und haben mehr Leistung (die Radiatoren sowieso bedingt durch die größere Fläche)

Edit!:
Mal ein Vorschlag:
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a5c8098886e9db1298cb20327adcdb38


----------



## fuzzi (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*



alex1028 schrieb:


> also zu zeit habe ich noch ein omg peinlich sharkoon rebell 9 aber ich habe vor ein haf 932 zu holen oder ein cosmos .
> ich hätte gern eine wakü die einen cpu (warscheinlich i7 920) und meine graka 5870 gut kühlt
> ich dachte so an einen preis von max 350 das müsste ja eigentlich reichen für eine gute wakü oder?
> ach ja und brauche ich für den radiator gute lüfter oder nicht?





wenn du den PC öfters für Lans benutzen willst, dan würde ich dir zum Cosmos raten...

ich zumindesten finde das es viel robuster aussieht wie das HAF..


----------



## Xylezz (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Als das HAF wenn dann 

Würde aber eher zum HAF greifen, P/L besser und oben kriegste nen 420er anstatt nen 360er rein (und der ist deutlich besser!)


----------



## sentinel1 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Beim 420er muss man aber das HAF anpassen.


----------



## Xylezz (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Wer nicht basteln will soll die Finger von WaKüs lassen


----------



## alex1028 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

hmm ihr bringt mich echt ins grübeln aber reicht ein 3x120 radiator nich aus für cpu und gpu??? ich würd wenn eh keine slim editionen nehmen von denen halte ich nichts^^
ich tendiere auch eher zum haf da p/l einfach sau gut ist und man das seitenfenster einfacher machen kann wie beim cosmos 
wie groß währen denn die umbausmaßnahmen für einen 480???


----------



## Xylezz (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Ein 480er hat ca genausoviel Leistung wie ein 420er wobei der 420er den Vorteil der größeren Lüfter hat (diese können langsahmer drehen und schaufeln trotzdem viel Luft)

Und was Umbauten beim HAF angeht wälz dich mal durch die Tagebuch Sektion hier im Forum. Gibt viele HAFs mit WaKü hier 

MfG Xy


----------



## Madz (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Also ich würde in jedem Fall zu einem 420er raten. Eben aus den von Xylezz genannten Gründen.


----------



## sentinel1 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Hier ist mal mein 560er, das eine 140er Teil steht über, macht 420.
Vorher war es auch ein 420er. 

Ganz so viel muss nicht rausgeschnitten werden, nur oben der 5,25" Käfig, ein Dremel und 10 Scheiben reichen.
Alternativ, die Flex (Winkelschneider), sofern man rankommt.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madz (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Wenn du einen Airplex Revo nimmst, passt der ganz in das Gehäuse.


----------



## alex1028 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

hmm geht es denn dass ich oben einen  360 und hinten einen 120 radiator hinmachen
und dann vom cpu in 10 radiator und dann in die gpu und dann in den agb???


----------



## Madz (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Wenn du den Revo kaufst, hast du mit einem Radi soviel Leistung, wie mit den beiden Geplanten.


----------



## alex1028 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

was ist ein revo?????XD^^
ich möchte eigentlich nichts am case verändern^^


----------



## Madz (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Ich meine den Airplex Revolution 420. Also einen Radiator.


----------



## alex1028 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

asso^^XD sry kenn mich da ned so aus^^
aber wie schon gesagt ich möchte am case ungern was rausschneiden kann man nicht eiinfach einen 120 hinten noch dranmachenn?


----------



## Madz (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Also der Revo in den Deckel wäre die ideale Lösung. Kostet am am wenigsten und hat eine super Leistung. 

Du kannst an jeden 120er Lüfterplatz einen Radi montieren.


----------



## alex1028 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

hmm ich hab mal in einem fachladen für waküs nachgefragt und die meinten ich brauch dann 2 pumpen und 2 getrennte kreise da die pumpe zu schwach ist^^ stimmt das???? ich hab jetzt schon mehrere mods gesehen die das so gemacht haben wie ich und da funkts ja auch^^
ich hätte ne pumpe mit 600 l/h genommen die müsste doch reichen oder?


----------



## ZeroToxin (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

öhm.. nö es reicht ein kreislauf.

ich hab CPU, Mainboard, 3 grakas und ram inkl duchlaufkühler in einem kreislauf, bzw davor einen 9x120 und eine 3x120er radi in einem kreislauf. läuft super mit ner guten pumpe


----------



## alex1028 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat krass man nicht schlecht^^ was hast du für grakas??? und vorallem was für eine pumpe????
sollte ich ne 12v oder 230 v pumpe nehmen???


----------



## Burak_50 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Ein "Fachladen" für Wasserkühlungen ? Wo hast du den denn gefunden ?

Und was die da erzählen, ist übrigens schwachsinn.


----------



## alex1028 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

in münchen gibts da ein^^ der waküs verbaut und der meinte das geht nicht aber ich dachte mir auch warum sollte dass den nicht gehen????
ich nehm nen 360 oben und einen 120 hinten und dann noch von eheim eine pumpe  mit 600l/h oder sollte ich eine laing nehmen?
Besser welche pumpen sind gut und leise????


----------



## Marquis (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Goiler Fachladen! "Da wo die Ahnungslosen arbeiten" oder wie heißt der?

Für die paar Komponenten reicht selbst ne einfache Pumpe wie die Eheim 1046 oder die Eheim Station 600, beide gibts für rund 30 € als 230V Version. Bei der Pumpe kommt es sowieso eher auf die Förderhöhe an, da davon der Druck abhängt, den die Pumpe aufbaut.

Wenn du Zweifel hast, dann guck dir ruyvens Kreislauf an, der benutzt auch nur eine 1046.

HAF 932 mit dem Airplex wär die einfachste Lösung für hohe Leistung, allerdings bekommst du auf das Dach eines Cosmos S auch einen TFC Monsta 

Mein Vorschlag:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/7714cbe310a213d40d7d94da84433d1d


----------



## affli (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

super fachladen für waküs hast du da gefunden..

zu den pumpen. wenn du ohne umbaumassnahmen eine gute und leise pumpe willst würde ich zur aquastream oder einer normalen eheim greifen.

falls du grosse leistung willst die aber hörbar ist kommt die laing zum zuge. optisch ist diese pumpe natürlich um längen attraktiver! mit etwas aufwand kann diese auch gedrosselt werden und ist danach kaum mehr wahr zu nehmen.


----------



## Madz (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Der Laden ist ja super.  Die haben soviel Ahnung wie ein Stück Brot und dabei muss man sich sogar noch bei dem Brot für die Beleidigung entschuldigen.


----------



## affli (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*



Madz schrieb:


> Der Laden ist ja super.  Die haben soviel Ahnung wie ein Stück Brot und dabei muss man sich sogar noch bei dem Brot für die Beleidigung entschuldigen.


----------



## Marquis (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Lasst mich raten, bei dem Laden gibts nur Innovatek?


----------



## alex1028 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

ne bei dem laden gibts alles^^ aber ich glaub der wollte nur mehr geld verdienen^^


----------



## Madz (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*



> Lasst mich raten, bei dem Laden gibts nur Innovatek?



Das war mein zweiter Gedanke.


----------



## Xylezz (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Neee, Thermaltake auch


----------



## Udel0272 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

ThermalTake Service-Point


----------



## alex1028 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

was haltet ihr von der config?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

aber ich hätte noch gern ne steuerung mit minimum 2 temperatur sensoren und lüfterseuterung für 6 lüfter und vllt noch einen durchlaufsmesser aber den braucht man ja ned wirklich oder?


----------



## Udel0272 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*



alex1028 schrieb:


> vllt noch einen durchlaufsmesser aber den braucht man ja ned wirklich oder?




Gugg die sucht fängt schon vorm bestellen an

Deine zusammenstelung hört sich gut an.


----------



## Marquis (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*



Udel0272 schrieb:


> ThermalTake Service-Point


 

Für die Überwachung wirst du entweder eine Aquaero oder eine Aquastream Ultra mit Power Amp brauchen (6 Lüfter sind im Normalzustand meist zuviel, da der Lüfterausgang maximal mit 5 W belastet werden darf). Schlägt beides ein wenig ins Budget aber ist eine gute und sinvolle Investition.


----------



## Madz (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Der Warenkorb ist leer....


----------



## alex1028 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

hmm sollte ich dann lieber so einen temp. messer nehmen wo display schon dabei ist und dann noch ne simple lüftersteuerung weil ich will eigentlic nicht über 360 kommen lieber nehme ich noch billigere lüfter wobei ich shcon iergendwo welche haben wiell die gut luft durchdrücken^^


----------



## Madz (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Poste bitte nochmal den Warenkorb!


----------



## alex1028 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

so das währe der warenkorb so wie ich sie gut finde^^ 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Marquis (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Da gibts eine Option "Speichern" auswählen -> danach ist über deinem Warenkorb ein roter Kasten mit einer Adresse drin, die kopierst Du ins Forum.
Sonst sehen wir, dass wir nix sehen!


----------



## alex1028 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

so hier ist der link^^
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/c915debb97147ab9d0e11aa9621aee45 

hoffe dass ich ned grad den grösten scheiß reinhab^^


----------



## Gamer_95 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

So ist es besser:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## alex1028 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

was ist an den anschlüssen besser wie bei denen die ich gewählt hab? ist der kühler für den cpu von mir schlecht ich weis es leidernicht ich hab ihn halt genommen damit der casemod am schluss gut aussieht^^
und wenn ich shcon nen heatkiller nehm dann den 3.0 aus kupfer^^


----------



## Gamer_95 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Alsoo...
Der CPU kühler den du gewählt hast ist nicht so toolll!!!
Und zwischen den beiden Heatkiller modellen sind nur minimale unerschiede.
Das Geld kannste dir sparen.
Die Anschlüsse sind besser. Und ich habe den schlauch auf 16/10 gewechselt.
Der ist in Sachen durchfluss und Biegeradien besser


----------



## alex1028 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

okey was müsste man machen um ihn zu lackieren???
what wie dick ist den der schlauch dan???
hast du den knickschutz dan auch verändert???
ist der radiator gut oder sollte ich einen anderen nehmen???


----------



## Gamer_95 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Guck doch selbst...
Der Knickschutz ist verändert.
Der Radiator ist momentan mit das besste was es auf dem Markt gibt.
Was willst du lackieren??? den CPU Kühler?
Der sieht doch schon so super aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alex1028 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

jo stimmt auch wieder ist das dein pc???
aber der rest ist ganz okey oder???
wenn ich mir für meine 5870 einen wakükühler hole muss die backplate dan auch runter???


----------



## Gamer_95 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Jaa das ist mein PC...
Jo der rest ist super...
Vielleicht solltest du nochmal auf eine bestätigung von Madz warten.
Das mit der HD5870 weiss ich nicht.
Ich interressiere mich nicht wirklich für ATI.


----------



## Madz (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Die Backplate muss runter. Für die Karte würde ich einen Watercool Kühler nehmen.


----------



## Burak_50 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Der EK Radiator soll einer besten auf dem Markt sein ? 

http://img12.abload.de/img/600tm3i.jpg


Wenn du sparen willst, holst du dir den Magicool Slim 360, wenn du das Geld hast den XSPC RX360 und ansonsten gibt's dazwischen noch den Swiftech.


----------



## Madz (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Wenn er Geld hat, dann kauft er sich einen Magicool 420 oder Airplex Revo.  Die ziehen den RX 360 beide ab.


----------



## alex1028 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

naja wie gesagt mein limit liegt bei 350 maximal!!!!!
und so schlecht ist der ek ja gar nicht^^


----------



## Burak_50 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Sorry, Madz aber ich weiss nicht warum du den Revo so oft empfiehlst. MMn ist er in den europäisch-üblichen Lüfterdrehzahlen, wenn man den Magicool sieht, überteuert, aber zugegeben er bietet ein paar nette Features.

Also, wenn der Threadersteller den Platz im Case hat oder eine externe Lösung in Frage kommt und das Geld vorhanden ist, dann sollte er natürlich zum MC 420er greifen.

@ AlexXXXX

Der MC Slim 360 ist günstiger und leistet mehr.


----------



## Madz (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Weil der Revo über den ganzen Drehzahlbereich ordentliche Leistungen bietet und bei Bedarf allen davonzieht. P/L Tipp ist natürlich der MC 420, deshalb hat er auch den TRV P/L Award in Sehr gut bekommen.


----------



## alex1028 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

also ich will nur einen 360 und keine slim edition!!!! iergendwann wenn ich dan die graka auch noch kühle hol ich mir noch einen 120 und jetzt bitte nochmal am besten jeder macht 2 oder 3 punkte in denen er die seinermeinung nach die besten radiatioren reinstellt^^währe super von euch^^


----------



## Xylezz (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Tripple Radiatoren Roundup bei OCS - OverclockingStation - Your Overclocking Guide

Aufgrund dieses Tests (und weil er einfach angenehmer zu nutzen ist als ein XSPC oder Thermochill(doofe Schrauben^^)) würde ich ganz klar den Phobya in der Version 1.2 empfehlen!

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 360 Ver. 1.2 Black Phobya G-Changer 360 Ver. 1.2 Black 35223
Ist qualitativ hochwertig und mit XSPC und Thermochill der absolut beste 360er Radiator auf dem Markt!

MfG Xy


----------



## Burak_50 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*



alex1028 schrieb:


> also ich will nur einen 360 und keine slim edition!!!! iergendwann wenn ich dan die graka auch noch kühle hol ich mir noch einen 120 und jetzt bitte nochmal am besten jeder macht 2 oder 3 punkte in denen er die seinermeinung nach die besten radiatioren reinstellt^^währe super von euch^^





Wieso willst du keine Slim Version, wenn der Radi gar besser ist, als ein dickerer, TEURERER einer anderen Firma ? 


Und der Phobya ist auch ein guter, den habe ich hier und er bietet einiges für sein Geld.

@ Madz

Du sagst es doch: Der MC ist P/L Sieger und der TC ist, zumindest nach Bundy und Scamps, von der Leistung nochmal vor dem Revo anzusiedeln, sprich der Thermochill ist Leistungssieger und der Revo dümpelt irgendwo dazwischen ohne bei 500 - 600 RPM wirklich viel besser als der 20 € günstigere MC zu sein. 

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich der Revo nur, wenn man die Features, wie die beidseitige Anschlussmöglichkeit oder die Möglichkeit 120mm Lüfter zu montieren, benutzt, denn wer sich die 20 € Aufpreis nur auf Grund des marginalen Lestungspluses holt, kann auch direkt nochmal 30 € drauflegen und für eine weitere kleine Steigerung den Thermochill holen, wobei auch der unnötig ist, denn da kann ich mir direkt 2x den MC holen...

Zusammenfassend lässt sich von meiner Seite zu den 420er Radis sagen: Brauchst du die Extras des Revolution nicht, führt nichts am Magicool vorbei.

Just my two cents...


----------



## Xylezz (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Das wird sich denke ich aber auch ändern sobald Phobya ihren 420er released. Sie haben ihre Radiatoren stetig verbessert und sogar den Thermochill bei den 360er hinter sich gelassen und ist auf einer Stufe mit XSPC. Wenn sie auch den 420er auf dem Niveau wie den 360 1.2 haben wird er alles andere absägen.

Aber bei den 360ern führt nichts am XSPC oder Phobya vorbei, wobei ich den Phobya aufgrund der Verarbeitung und den Gewinden immer vorziehen würde (alles auf Version 1.2 bezogen!)

MfG Xy


----------



## alex1028 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

geht doch^^
ich glaube kaum dass ein slim besser ist wie ein normaler da doch die kühlfläche viel kleiner ist^^
wenn nehme ich glaub den ph... der  xspc ist zu teuer


----------



## Xylezz (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Sie sind eh beide ca. gleichgut. Wobei der Phobya den Vorteil von M3 gewinden hat und der XSPC ne komische Schraubengröße hat die in Europa sogut wie garnicht verbreitet ist ^^
Außerdem sieht der Phobya mit dem eingestanzten Logo einfach nur lecker aus


----------



## alex1028 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

jo stimmt auch wieder aber der preis sprichteher für ihn^^ welche lüfter sollte ich nehem ??? ich hätte 3X enermax cluster genommen


----------



## Madz (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Und ich die Noiseblocker Blacksilent pro. Weil sie 6 Jahre Garantie und modulare Kabel haben.


@ Burak


Ich bin nur von meinem Test ausgegangen. Der Pa 140.3 mag die besten Werte liefern, aber dies wiederum mit einem einzigartigen Lüfterabstand, der zu keiner Nicht -TC Blende kompatibel ist.


----------



## alex1028 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

okey^^
wie schauts aus mit steuerung für lüfter temp usw??? was würdet ihr da für eine nehmen ich hab na ne ziemlich geile von aerocool gefunden für 36 euro^^


----------



## Madz (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Naja ich würde ein Aquaero nehmen. Das leistet viel, kostet zwar 70e (günstisge Version), aber wer es einmal hatte, will es nicht mehr hergeben.

http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/content.php&contentid=8388


----------



## alex1028 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

sry aber das sprengt mein geldbeutel^^


----------



## Madz (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Die LT Version tuts anfangs auch.


----------



## alex1028 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

was kostet die???


----------



## Madz (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquäro LT 4.00 (ohne Display und Gehäuse) inkl. Powerbooster Aquacomputer aquaero LT 4.00 (ohne Display und Gehäuse) inkl. Powerbooster 70139


----------



## alex1028 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

aber da hab ich ja nichts zum steuern^^ die macht ja alles alleine ich möchte eigentlich shcon sehn wie warm es im case ist usw und ich möchte die lüfter stuern können^^


----------



## Xylezz (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Das machst du bei einer Aquaero eh nicht über das Display sondern über eine Software


----------



## alex1028 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

ne sry aber display ist mir lieber wie sofware^^ muss man den die pumpe auch steuern?????


----------



## Xylezz (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Erstmal heißt es "lieber als" nicht "lieber wie" (ich kriege jedes mal einen Hals bei dem Fehler^^)

Und nein eine Pumpe muss man nicht regeln. Lüfter aber auch nicht. Besser ist beides.


----------



## alex1028 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

haha sry^^
aber dan reicht doch die steuerung dich ich gewählt habe oder


----------



## Madz (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Äh, das Aquaero ist die komfortabelste und beste Steuerung am Markt. Das Display braucht man eigentlich nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Und nein eine Pumpe muss man nicht regeln. Lüfter aber auch nicht. Besser ist beides.



Lüfter regeln ist sicherlich besser - aber ne Pumpe kann gänzlich ohne Nachteile bei einer Drehzahl laufen. Der einzige Vorteil einer Regelung ist, dass man nach dem Kauf nachbessern kann, wenn man eine Pumpe im falschen Leistungs/Lautstärke-Bereich gekauft hat.


----------



## alex1028 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

und welche steuerung für max 40 ist gut???


----------



## Xylezz (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - FanController T-Balancer/miniNG FanController T-Balancer/miniNG 70119
Die ist soweit ich weiß recht ordentlich

Und wenn du wirklich nur Lüfter regeln willst und unbedingt was mit Display/Knöpfen möchtest ist
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe Kaze Master Ace 5,25" - schwarz Scythe Kaze Master Ace 5,25" - schwarz 70065
wohl recht ordentlich

Würde aber die 35€ rauflegen und ne Aquaero LT nehmen


----------



## Madz (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Die Scythe hatte ich mal bestellt. Leider war mein Modell defekt, aber die Verarbeitung war nicht der Brüller. Nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber ich bin Besseres gewohnt.


----------



## alex1028 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

ich hätte eine von aerocool genommen


----------



## Xylezz (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Dann kannst du deinen PC auch gleich mit 5 Kaltlichtkathoden zuhängen und in jede mögliche Öffnung LEDs stecken ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Und wenn du wirklich nur Lüfter regeln willst und unbedingt was mit Display/Knöpfen möchtest ist
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe Kaze Master Ace 5,25" - schwarz Scythe Kaze Master Ace 5,25" - schwarz 70065
> wohl recht ordentlich



Kann aber afaik nicht selbstständig regeln - im Gegensatz zu der nur wenige € teureren Kaze Server. (wobei ich nicht weis, wie gut man die Konfigurieren kann bzw. ob die angebotenen Optionen für eine Wakü Sinn machen)




Madz schrieb:


> Die Scythe hatte ich mal bestellt. Leider war mein Modell defekt, aber die Verarbeitung war nicht der Brüller. Nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber ich bin Besseres gewohnt.



Du zahlst aber auch das 2,5 fache, wenn du n Display und 4 Ampere regeln willst


----------



## Marquis (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Mit der Aquastream Ultra und einem Poweramp kommst du am günstigsten, wenn du die Lüfter Temperaturgeregelt haben willst.
Dann musst du natürlich aufs Display verzichten.
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...kerplatine-f-r-aquaero-und-aquastream-XT.html


----------



## alex1028 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

ne ich eine mit display da ich bei oc alles im überblick haben will^^


----------



## Xylezz (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Hast du bei nem Display so oder so nicht weil die alle nicht das wahre sind....da ist ein Software Fenster aufm Desktop deutlich besser weil du beim OCen sowieso deine Augen aufn Bildschirm heften solltest solange du kein Extreme-OC mit DICE/LN2 machst


----------



## alex1028 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

und welche software sollte ich benutzen???


----------



## Marquis (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Aquasuite, die gibts zu der Pumpe dazu.
Könntest du dir auch so bei aquacomputer ziehen, bringt aber ohne Hardware Basis nicht viel.


----------



## Madz (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Doch, er kann den Testmodus nutzen und die Funktionen begutachten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*



Marquis schrieb:


> Mit der Aquastream Ultra und einem Poweramp kommst du am günstigsten, wenn du die Lüfter Temperaturgeregelt haben willst.
> Dann musst du natürlich aufs Display verzichten.



Wie mans nimmt. Billiger als Scythe ist es nicht (17,90 Poweramp plus 20€ Ultra-Aufpreis, ggf. noch mehr, wenn man keine per USB regelbare Pumpe braucht) und man kann damit zwar sehr gut regeln - aber nur einen Kanal, den nicht bis 12V rauf und die Gesamtlast von 3,5A ist auch noch einen Tick niedriger, als bei Scythe.
Für ein System, in dem nur Wakülüfter zu regeln ist, ist das eine gute Lösung. Aber wenn man noch andere Lüfter unabhängig davon regeln muss (und das nicht übers Mainboard machen kann/will), dann kann es auch die schlechtere Wahl sein.


----------



## alex1028 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

okey^^ dan würd ich doch sagen dass die die ich ausgewählt habe für meine zwecke reicht da ich die pumpe normal laufen lassen will^^


----------



## Marquis (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Die Scythe scheint ja nicht schlecht zu sein, mir würde nur der Mangel an automatischer Regelung auf die Nerven gehen. Für den Preis ist die aber echt ne Option.


----------



## alex1028 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

jo die werd ich auch nehmen^^
welche schlauchart sollte ich den benutzen es gibt ja 3 oder 4 verschiedene^^


----------



## Gast1663794603 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

schlauchdicke?

dann entweder 11/8 oder 16/10 jenachdem was dir besser gefällt
natürlich PVC und kein Billigkäse
farbe ist dein bier..

lg


----------



## alex1028 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

es gibt ja pvc und tygoon ^^ ich würde 13/10 nehmen^^


----------



## Gast1663794603 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

13/10? dir ist aber schon bewusst dass er schnell knickt und nicht gut zu verlegen ist.
wenn du bei AT kaufst würde ich PVC von Masterkleer nehmen


----------



## alex1028 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

aber das ist doch dicker wie das was du vorgeschlagen hast^^
und ich würde tygoon nehmen in schwarz und um den ganzen schlauch kommt ein orangener knickschutz^^


----------



## Gast1663794603 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

aber 11/8 ist besser zu verlegen als 10/8 und 16/10 ist besser als 13/10

tygoon hab ich keine erfahrung..kannst du nehmen


----------



## alex1028 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

okey dan werde ich wohl doch 10/8 nehmen^^
wie ist deine pumpe von der lautstärke ??????


----------



## Gast1663794603 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

wieso 10/8??? wennschon 11/8

meine pumpe? ist nicht hörbar festplatten sind wesentlich lauter


----------



## alex1028 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

sry meite ja 11^^ was habt ihr alle für festplatten jeden den ich frage sagt das^^XD ich höre rein gar nix von meiner festplatte ich höre nur den luftstrom von meinen 3 enermax lüftern^^


----------



## Xylezz (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Das ändert sich mit der WaKü...


----------



## alex1028 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

also wird man sie hören wenn ich das richtig verstehe????
was kann man dagegen machen?


----------



## Gast1663794603 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

entkoppeln oder ssd kaufen^^

find ich aber nicht so störend wie laute lüfter


----------



## alex1028 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

gib mir das geld für ne ssd ich hab da bei alternate welche gefunden 3,5 zoll mit 500 gb^^ die hätte ich gerne^^ ne mich stört das nicht so sehr da ich mit 7.1 home theater zocken werde wenn ich mein i7 habe^^


----------



## Gast1663794603 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

dann hörst du sie eh nicht...

hast du eig schon eine zusammenstellung? wenn nein versuch mal


----------



## alex1028 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

jo ich hab schon eine gepostet musste mal auf den ersten seiten schaun da ist ein link ich glaube seite 3 oder 4 war das^^


----------



## Gast1663794603 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/7bce6aba715ebf7f4b7839f467e5e694

ich würde es so machen (die vers von Xy ein bisschen geändert)
(gehäuse kommt zwar dazu habs aber mal raus) der preis ist halt hoch


----------



## alex1028 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

haha so eine ähnliche hat mir schonmal jemand vorgeshclagen aber ich finde di anschlüsse hässlich^^
und der radiator ist das jetzt ein 360 oder 420?????????das peil ich ned^^XD
und gpu kühler kannst du erstmal weglassen da ich erstmal nur cpu kühlen will^^


----------



## Gast1663794603 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/26ef7b4e0ac39ac4884b254fdee7d31f

so? schraubanschlüsse sind teuer und passen nich auf den kühler

den radi kannst du sowohlalsauch benutzen


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*



> mit 7.1 home theater zocken werde wenn ich mein i7 habe^^


Probiers mal mit Headset! Die Gegnerorrtung in Shootern ist 10 mal besser, 

@ Bensch

Wieso einen Revo mit 120er Lüftern?


----------



## alex1028 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

ich hab leider kein headset und das was ich will kostet 70 oder so und die anlage habe ich schon^^
passt den ein 3X140 in das coolermaster cosmos S????


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Müsstest du mal ausmessen (lassen).


----------



## alex1028 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

okey würdet ihr diese lüftersets die es da gibt empfehlen???
was haltet ihr von zalmann lüftern die kosten nur 5 euro^^


----------



## Xylezz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*



alex1028 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von zalmann lüftern die kosten nur 5 euro^^



Abstand.


----------



## alex1028 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

ist zalmann nicht gut also ich war bis jetzt immer zufrieden^^
welche sollte ich nehmen?


----------



## Xylezz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Gute Lüfter kosten Geld. Das ist nunmal so. Für meinen Teil kaufe ich am liebsten Noiseblock. Wieso?


6 Jahre Garantie
deutscher Support
Sofortaustausch bei Klackern, Schleifen etc
sehr ruhig
trotzdem leistungsstark
modulare Kabel (bei den Blacksilent pro)

Alternativ kann man noch die Phobya Lüfter oder auch Scythe empfehlen.


----------



## Xylezz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Ja oder Gelid Blue Wings, Be Quiet USC


----------



## alex1028 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

ich hätte mir ernermax cluster geholt oder bequiet usc^^


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Für eine Wakü sind die UCD nicht besonders geeignet, da der Rahmen nicht die ganze Fläche des Radiators abdeckt und die Luft an den Seiten wieder entweichen kann.


----------



## Xylezz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Stimmt, aber als Gehäuse Lüfter sind sie super


----------



## alex1028 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

okey aber du cluster sind gut oder????


----------



## Xylezz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Sie sind nicht schlecht, die Noiseblocker sind besser aber die Cluster sind ganz gut


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Naja, das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten.


----------



## Xylezz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Ich dachte immer das Böse


----------



## alex1028 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

okey ich nehm die cluster die sind ja laut pcgh eh die besten^^


----------



## Xylezz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Falsch, laut PCGH sind die besten die Be Quiet USCs
Aber die besten laut Tech-Review.de - Wissen was gut läuft sind die Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro. Und im Gegensatz zu PCGH hat der gute Madz auf die Tauglichkeit am Radiator geachtet, wo man die Be Quiet USCs eher vergessen kann wegen ihrer Bauform

MfG Xy


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Die PCGH-Endwertung kann man eh vergessen, da sie die Lüfter nicht bei vergleichbaren Lautstärke oder Leistungseinstellungen getestet haben - da ist der leiseste Lüfter ggf. einfach nur der schwächste gewesen.


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

@ Xylezz

Da muss ich dich leicht verbessern. Bei meinem Test ging es primär um die allgemeine Lautstärke und den Gesamteindruck. Allerdings nutze ich die Lüfter selbst auf zwei Radis und die im Test festgestellten, positiven Ergebnisse änderten sich nicht.


----------



## Xylezz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Dann hatte ich den Test falsch in Erinnerung


----------



## alex1028 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

aber bei den cluster kann man halt die lüfterblätterabnehmen was echt geil ist fürs saubermachen^^


----------



## Xylezz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Ich mach meine Lüfter mitm Pinsel sauber, geht auch super und auch sehr schnell ohne die Lüfterblätter abzunehmen


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Feiner Pinsel FTW!


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Bei Radiator Lüftern würde ich sagen Noisblocker FTW


----------



## Gast1663794603 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*



Madz schrieb:


> @ Bensch
> 
> Wieso einen Revo mit 120er Lüftern?



jetzt stimmts oder? vergessen dass er 420 ist

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/86f16f7124db4eac9fcaf8ab2e2c9605


hab schwarze tüllen rein...vllt gefallen die dir besser

lass bloß die finger von zalman...die sind sehr laut


----------



## alex1028 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

jo die config sieht gut aus^^
aber rutsch der schlauch da nicht runter bei wird ja der schlauch sozusagen festgeschraubt^^


----------



## Gast1663794603 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

nein der sitzt sau fest da drauf... der rutsch nicht runter
der schlauch wird zb. mit wasserkocher erwärmt und darübergezogen. 
die winkel werden mit den 2 schlauchschellen gesichert

wenn er kalt ist sitzt er bombenfest
schrauban. kosten mehr und sind so breit

edit: braucht man beim Sockel S1366 auch eine backplate? ja oder? die fehlt noch in der Zusammenstellung


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Ja, braucht man.


----------



## alex1028 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

hmm aber lieber gehich auf nummer sicher und dickere anschlüsse nehmen mit schraubverschluss da ich mir es nicht leisten kannn eine 5870 I7930 und asus rIIe neu zu kaufen wenn sie ausläuft


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Für Perfect Seal braucht man *keine* Sicherung:

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...vtzIAg&usg=AFQjCNHtd9XbwrR5dF-RQ_XpBxXZKRxTQQ


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*



bensch schrieb:


> edit: braucht man beim Sockel S1366 auch eine backplate? ja oder? die fehlt noch in der Zusammenstellung



Ist optional - aber billig.


----------



## Gast1663794603 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Aquatuning warenkorb

so hier komplett mit backplate für S1366


----------



## alex1028 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

jo danke^^
ist die backplate bei dem kühler nicht dabei???


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Nein, ist bei Wasserkühlern nie/sehr selten enthalten.


----------



## alex1028 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

des ist ja kacke^^ selbst bei nem billig kühler von x silence ca 15 euro ist eine dabei^^


----------



## Gast1663794603 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

das ist dann sicher billiges plastik...die backplate von watercool ist massiv und aus edelstahl (glaub ich)


----------



## Xylezz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

Ja aber das ist nur weil die Dinger so heiß werden das die Push-Pins schmelzen


----------



## alex1028 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü, für lanparty´s zu empfindlich??*

stimmt die ist aus plastik^^XD
haha wirklich^^ lol


----------

